# F250 SD 4x4 Front Springs



## Ryan Mull (Jan 28, 2003)

I have been reading the snow forum for about a year, and recently the Chevy & Ford forum since I am in the market to upgrade from my '92 S-10 w/4.3V6.

I have been looking more at the 7.3L PSD since it has a proven record over the Duramax.

I really want a 3/4 ton, crew cab, short bed, 4x4, diesel. I have a small hobby farm and also haul tractors (F-20, AC D-17) as well as lots of IH Cub Cadets. It is not unusual to have a 500 mile round trip pulling a trailer.

I test drove a '03 F250SD PSD, crew cab, 4x4 last night and while looking at the door sticker to see if it had the 'X-springs' I wasn't real sure where I should have looked. Truck had 8800GVWR, and down on the bottom right under the VIN and barcode it did have a set of codes that I wasn't able to decipher.

Furthest right it said "DSO:" and under that "SPR" and under that it had "UA". . another truck I have seen said "KA" in the same spot. .is this where it should have the "X" if it has the X-springs?

I don't plan on putting a plow on this truck, but was just curious after seeing several members talk about the X-springs.

I have attached a pic of a door sticker so maybe you can help me out. Thanks in advance.


----------



## 99SDPSD (Jan 20, 2001)

I think the U springs are the 4970lbs ones. My 00 250 has V has the 5200lbs springs. I added a set of monroe muscles for the front of mine and it hold the plow great.


----------



## wyldman (Jan 18, 2001)

The code under the "SPR" is what your looking for.That truck has the U springs in the front.The first letter denotes what front springs it has.

U - 4800lbs
V - 5200lbs
W - 5600lbs
X"- 6000lbs


----------



## Guest (Jan 28, 2003)

What wyldman said 

Greg


----------



## ProSno (Nov 24, 2001)

What dockboy said


----------



## Ryan Mull (Jan 28, 2003)

Thanks for the info guys!

Ryan


----------



## Shady Brook (Sep 8, 2001)

Ryan

Welcome to the site. Funny, I used to work in Wabash some years back.

Why do you want a F250 over a F350? You may encounter Spring sag, and alignment trouble. I believe all the F250s are twin I beam. If you go to a F350 4x4 you get a solid front axle, much better.

Also, consider how much payload you might have and what weight you will be pulling. A F250 crew cab is pretty heavy, may not leave much room for legal payload anyway. I included a site below, it is the Ford Diesel site. It is Awsome, saved me thousands of dollars. The guys there are so super, you can ask anything and get all kinds of great responses. I would not own another Ford diesel without that site. I suggest you go there and read and read, it may help you make a more informed decision. Maybe post what you intend to do, and you may find some great suggestions. It is free by the way.

Have fun, the Powerstroke is a nice unit

http://www.thedieselstop.com/

Jay


----------



## gssuperduty (Jan 8, 2003)

Based on the info on the sticker how can you tell what options you have on the truck. 
ex. plowprep, towing package, 

Does the VIN number tell you ?

thanks
gssuperduty


----------



## Joey D (Jan 6, 2002)

Go with the 350. It is a cheap upgrade, under 1000. 

The twin tire eating taction beam has been gone since 98.


----------



## Mr_Roboto (Dec 21, 2002)

The 250 and 350 SRW are the same except for springs and GVWR. Also the 350 has a taller spring spacer in the rear. The axles are the same. I was told when I bought price difference was $400. X- springs probably can only be ordered on the 350. But I could be wrong.


----------



## Manx (Jan 2, 2002)

Starting in late 01
the F250 and F350 have the same springs in the back

As far as the X springs
there part of the plow package F250 and F350

Talk to the dealer, there are people that get them to swap out the front springs with "X" spring's before they pick up there trucks


----------

